# detailing course,s in ireland



## anto300zx

hi iv joined up here as i love spending hours cleaning my cars and enjoy the tips and hints on here.im just wondering is there any course,s coming up as iv got some space in my garage now to set up a better area for detailing my cars.im based in dublin and was due to do a course before but that course never happend in the end :wall: southern ireland would be handy but i could travel further a feild if i have to. cheers anto


----------



## Ronnie

We run 1-1 detailing courses if you are interested. we are approx 1hour 30 from dublin abour 25 mins from Newry. PM me if you are interested and we could arrange something.


----------



## anto300zx

that sounds good i am interested i cant seem to be able to pm you maybe i havent anuff posts or the likes ?


----------



## bennyx_o

Think you need 10 posts or so before you can send a PM.


----------



## anto300zx

ah right thats not so bad im nearly there so thanks dude :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Anto, feel free to take a spin over to me sometime. I'm not far from you...  

Not that the spin up to Newry wouldn't be worth it as Rollo is a very respected detailer, but I just wanted to give you a more local option as well.


----------



## anto300zx

Spirit Detailing Anto, feel free to take a spin over to me sometime. I'm not far from you... 

Not that the spin up to Newry wouldn't be worth it as Rollo is a very respected detailer, but I just wanted to give you a more local option as well. 

ah thanks dude i see your about 15-20 mins away from me which is handy ! i will take a spin out to you if we could arrange a day.and i would also like to go up north to as the more advice you can get can only make you that bit better i think


----------



## Spirit Detailing

I'm doing product training day on March 10th & a more advanced detailing and machine polishing day on March 24th. The advanced day will have a fee. 

Drop me a line if you (or anyone) wants info.


----------



## rbk

Spirit Detailing said:


> I'm doing product training day on March 10th & a more advanced detailing and machine polishing day on March 24th. The advanced day will have a fee.
> 
> Drop me a line if you (or anyone) wants info.


any more days comming up soon


----------



## alexj

If you can justify jumping on a plane theres a wet sanding course on the 28th in Manchester, very close to the airport at Shinerama...obviously best to stay local but...

The ultimate if you like football too would be to do the course on the 28th stay over then score yourself a ticket for the derby on the 30th ! 

Could be a very costly option if you end up with a bag of products aswell ! 

But might be worth it for the adventure !

C'mon City !


----------



## feeler

rbk said:


> any more days comming up soon


i be i'd interested in details if there's anymore train days coming up.


----------



## s2x2

Me too, based in Dublin, but can travel, say up to 100 miles, thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Ronnie

We are based close to Newry if it is conveniant. We are also looking to have a few open days around the country if anyone is willing to put us up for the day.


----------



## glenn st

Have been thinking off geting a DA soon .if there r any course coming let me now price an that cheers


----------



## Ronnie

Give us a bell on 07784258006 if you are interested in some training. Also anyone else if you have a group interested in training give me a call and we will sort out a group meet.


----------



## fizzle86

s2x2 said:


> Me too, based in Dublin, but can travel, say up to 100 miles, thanks for any feedback.


There will be some in Dublin soon (within 2 months)


----------



## glenn st

Ronnie said:


> Give us a bell on 07784258006 if you are interested in some training. Also anyone else if you have a group interested in training give me a call and we will sort out a group meet.


Ronnie you couldnt pm me price budi

Would be king to get a few tips before a buy da cheers:thumb:


----------



## jcdub

*Detailing Course*



Ronnie said:


> Give us a bell on 07784258006 if you are interested in some training. Also anyone else if you have a group interested in training give me a call and we will sort out a group meet.


I'd be very interested in a course too, live in Drogheda so willing to travel to Newry for it. It would be great if you provided a course in Newry during the month of August if it goes ahead sooner than Dublin.....


----------



## sphession

i'd also be very interested to get some training, just have a few questions.. i want to get a da but i'm too worried i'll do damage to my car as i know the paint is known to be very soft..


----------



## blabley

I'd very interested also, it's been a long time since i've spent a decent amount of time on a car


----------



## tommyboy40

Try detailing shed in Dublin
http://www.bmw-driver.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40704
Nice Guys


----------



## cooter k

Ronnie said:


> We run 1-1 detailing courses if you are interested. we are approx 1hour 30 from dublin abour 25 mins from Newry. PM me if you are interested and we could arrange something.


Are these courses still on going?


----------



## Ronnie

They are indeed Cooter, give me a bell on 07784258006 and we can arrange one.


----------



## james vti-s

Spirit detailing in kildare will show you how to use a :buffer:

To learn how to do detailing would take a long time to tech

Brian @ Spirit Detailing


----------



## cooter k

Ronnie said:


> They are indeed Cooter, give me a bell on 07784258006 and we can arrange one.


Will be in touch soon Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Midway

Spirit Detailing said:


> I'm doing product training day on March 10th & a more advanced detailing and machine polishing day on March 24th. The advanced day will have a fee.
> 
> Drop me a line if you (or anyone) wants info.


i would love to go on that on the 24th


----------



## danny-wax

i would be interested in learning first hand bout detailing im located in belfast though my car off the road atm for a month or so if anyone fancies giving me a 1-1 pm me prices


----------



## Burt_100

Hi, im interested if there is anything still going, im near Derry but im willing to travel.


----------



## cooter k

Ronnie said:


> They are indeed Cooter, give me a bell on 07784258006 and we can arrange one.


Hi Ronnie,
Sorry for not being in touch sooner.
I have a bit more time on my hands now that the kids are of school, so if the courses are still on I`m still interested.


----------

